# local anesthesia



## ali1971 (Sep 27, 2011)

Is there a code for local anesthesia or is the anesthesia bundled in the procedure?  For example if a patient comes into the physician's office and requiresn 3 stitches to close a cut.  How would this procedure be coded?  

I have literally driven myself crazy trying to figure this one out.    HELP


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 27, 2011)

If you try to bill as 12001 and 96372 for the injection of lidocaine. 96372 would be bundled under the edit such as standards of medical/surgical practice. Other references could be found stating it is inclusive to performing the procedure.


----------



## ali1971 (Sep 28, 2011)

*A big thank you*

 Thank you so much for you assistance.  This was EXTREMELY HELPFUL AND JUST WHAT I NEEDED.


----------

